
Write unit tests for your JSON API without codes - whizsid
https://github.com/whizsid/jsonapiunit
======
whizsid
You can write test cases for you JSON API by using JSONAPIUnit. This tool
enable users to write test cases in JSON lanaguage using typescript like
syntaxes. You can easily check types of your data coming from the REST API.

